# Newbie Question: 240z 4 speed to a 5 speed



## -pal- (Jul 9, 2004)

I want to Convert my 72z from a 4 to a 5 speed. What is the easiest and/or best way to go.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

a new tranny?


----------



## -pal- (Jul 9, 2004)

Thanks. I was thinking something along the lines of using a 280z part, but your answer I am sure is correct.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

alright. I don't know much about the old Z's and their compatability maybe someone else with a tad more experience with them can help you out. I don't know if a 280Z or ZX tranny will fit on a 240


----------

